# K9 officer arrested



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...18_months_in_prison_for_starving_his_dog.html


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Guy got 18 months? Hope he has to serve every day of it, and I hope his fellow inmates treat him the way a low life chicken shit deserves to be treated.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

thats F'd up I wonder what the back story was or what his explanation for it was.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Guy got 18 months? Hope he has to serve every day of it, and I hope his fellow inmates treat him the way a low life chicken shit deserves to be treated.


c'mon susan you can do better then that  we simply want the officer to be treated like the BIATCH HE IS....and roughly if possible...and even more prefarable by men hung like a bloody elephants and no lube in sight !

ooh and atleast 5 times a day !


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Just want point out he's no longer a Police Officer or K9 Handler , just a POS like the rest of them . Good riddance .


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> Just want point out he's no longer a Police Officer or K9 Handler , just a POS like the rest of them . Good riddance .


word


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

People act surprised. Cops are scumbags too. I think he should get starved down to skeletal proportions during his stay, they can let him out when he is too weak to walk.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> People act surprised. Cops are scumbags too. I think he should get starved down to skeletal proportions during his stay, they can let him out when he is too weak to walk.


Its not the robe that makes the monk. A few bad eggs will always exist in respectable organizations.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Its not the robe that makes the monk. A few bad eggs will always exist in respectable organizations.


Well said.. Cops can be scumbags too, just like anyone else.

I'm with Jeff on that punishment. The correctional facility should at least 'forget' to feed him for a few weeks..


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

MMMmmm, I just don't know. No one was there to substantiate what was reported so we may not have all the facts. I just hate to pass judgement on what the media reports.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Found some more information from back in 2009 when he was first arrested. His excuses and explanations sound a little bogus.

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/15650/MA/US/


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

once you have been convicted and fired then all the facts are usually verified, Don.

lets not get it twisted.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> once you have been convicted and fired then all the facts are usually verified, Don.
> 
> lets not get it twisted.


Verification_ after_ one has been convicted ?? 

Only kidding. Not a funny topic at all.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Turnipseed said:


> MMMmmm, I just don't know. No one was there to substantiate what was reported so we may not have all the facts. I just hate to pass judgement on what the media reports.


:lol:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope his prison roommates decide to eat his food for him-see how he likes feeling hungry, starved....let him rot! 
And what about the vet that put two dogs down for separation anxiety???....there had to be more to that too!....the Vets that I worked for would have never put a dog down for that reason...[-X


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> I hope his prison roommates decide to eat his food for him-see how he likes feeling hungry, starved....let him rot!
> And what about the vet that put two dogs down for separation anxiety???....there had to be more to that too!....the Vets that I worked for would have never put a dog down for that reason...[-X


I don't agree on the seperation anxiety . I've seen some pretty severe cases that training and/or drugs couldn't fix . Not much of a life being that way . 

We got a Lab years ago as a detector dog candidate . They had tried everything and it wasn't working . The owners thought maybe giving it a job would help so they donated it to us . We tested it and it was great for work but would freakout if left alone . Tried some of the usual stuff to try and fix it , no luck . We gave the dog back to the owners . My brother had just lost a dog and was willing to give it a chance . Found out shortly after returning it the dog jumped through their picture window and bled to death . 

I know many don't agree here but I think there are many anxiety ridden dogs that are better of pts .


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Plain and simple...rot in your cell.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think he should get starved down to skeletal proportions during his stay


 
Agreed...and then some


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

If that had happened in my area and I'd been on duty when that call came in, the only charges that MIGHT have been filed would have been against ME! For homicide! Although knowing my sheriff, he would have dubbed it justifiable and probably given me a medal.

I've been in the business long enough to have seen a lot of sh*t and that brought tears to my eyes.

Years ago I was talking to a guy who had been had a long and varied prison history and he said that guys who abused animals like that weren't generally treated any better than guys who raped kids. In his experience the warden sometimes "tries" to keep the details from the general population, but that a lot of the general paperwork is done by prison trustees, who don't seem to have any qualms about spilling the beans. Prison honor system, lol! (He'd been one of those that spilled the beans..lol)..


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"I know many don't agree here but I think there are many anxiety ridden dogs that are better of pts ."

_Jim I do imagine there may be that severe case, that doesn't respond to meds...training, etc. and maybe I would agree then -but to just bring two dogs into a vet and tell them put them down for that reason..other things are done first by most responsible vets and dog owners -and maybe that was already tried- other things, ...Maybe- ..obviously he is NOT the responsible owner type....but if I am reading this article correctly- this guy had a total of 3 dogs with Separation anxiety....2 the vet put down, and this one he murdered...the common denominator is this Loser!....


I hope the prison population get wind of this losers reason for being incarcerated....if I could I would drop them a line myself..:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> _"I know many don't agree here but I think there are many anxiety ridden dogs that are better of pts ."
> 
> _Jim I do imagine there may be that severe case, that doesn't respond to meds...training, etc. and maybe I would agree then -but to just bring two dogs into a vet and tell them put them down for that reason..other things are done first by most responsible vets and dog owners -and maybe that was already tried- other things, ...Maybe- ..obviously he is NOT the responsible owner type....but if I am reading this article correctly- this guy had a total of 3 dogs with Separation anxiety....2 the vet put down, and this one he murdered...the common denominator is this Loser!....
> 
> ...


Sorry , hadn't read that second link of Terry's . Didn't know it was related to the dog killer in the OP .


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

here's another pos make sure to watch the video. Don't really see a point in starting a new thread when this one is already up.

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/28024473/detail.html?cxntlid


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

You know, sometimes, I really hate some humans when I see what evil they're capaable off. Starvation is definately not a nice way to end any life, the pain this poor animal must have been in, both mental & physical. Willfully and intentionally abandoned by his keeper. He should be made to suffer the exact same fate his dog did. Because if he can do that to his own dog, it would oly be a matter of time before he decided to move on to a human victim in one form of torture or another.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> You know, sometimes, I really hate some humans when I see what evil they're capaable off. Starvation is definately not a nice way to end any life, the pain this poor animal must have been in, both mental & physical. Willfully and intentionally abandoned by his keeper. He should be made to suffer the exact same fate his dog did. Because if he can do that to his own dog, it would oly be a matter of time before he decided to move on to a human victim in one form of torture or another.


its known that people who abouse animals as children or even adults usually end up being dahmer types. A guy I went to HS with is a state trooper and he used to do all kind of stuff to cats. put em in a croaker sack and shake em throw em off bridges put tape from the tip of there nose to the end of there tail and leave em there. Yep he's now a fine upstanding Alabama highway patrol


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> here's another pos make sure to watch the video. Don't really see a point in starting a new thread when this one is already up.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/28024473/detail.html?cxntlid


Hey look Thomas brought up another uplifing topic . I want to party with you big guy .


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Some do come around Thomas. But here's the catch. I doubt your HS buddy would do that to a cat and stick around to watch it die. Killing an animal humanely is ideal, quickly is 2nd best option. It takes approximately 2/3 weeks for a dog to starve to death w/o food & water, even longer with water only. Thats the difference in this case. The bastard had to at some point see the condition of the dog. Any normal person that wanted their dog, their pet, to live a normal healthy life would have sought out all options available within reason. And I sincerely doubt starving the animal to death would have made it into the top 5 treatments available.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

This is just weird. What is with all of these ****ers starving animals to death? Is it really too much to just take them out back and put a bullet in their head? Much kinder in my opinion, if you no longer want to feed or keep the animal. I mean who keeps something to watch it die? Just sick and twisted! Give it away, take it to the pound, shit anything would be kinder than starving to death.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> Hey look Thomas brought up another uplifing topic . I want to party with you big guy .


 
at least that one will live


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"This is just weird. What is with all of these ****ers starving animals to death? Is it really too much to just take them out back and put a bullet in their head? Much kinder in my opinion, if you no longer want to feed or keep the animal. I mean who keeps something to watch it die? Just sick and twisted! Give it away, take it to the pound, shit anything would be kinder than starving to death."

_it would be so easy for these people to get rid of the dog or animal...they can take them to the pound or they can simply just let them go- don't restrain them in the yard or kennel- let them become a stray- that would give them a better chance of survival-better than keeping them in a cage or on a chain and starving them- the guy that puts a pup in a hot oven- he is just a monster with anger issues-if he was a dog, we would probably just put HIM down- as a dangerous animal- why can't we????:twisted:

Just recently there was an abuse case on Facebook of Patrick, a dog I think in New Jersey...owned by a female loser, kept the dog on her porch area,she didn't feed him or give him water- he was a pup also and when he got so thin and emaciated-she threw him down the garbage shoot of the apartment building-where he was found by a maintenance worker who took him to the vet for treatment- I guess she said she didn't like the pup, because when she first got him, he jumped up on her, and would nip at her....he was a puppy!!! :evil:

I think we have to ask our politicians, law makers or get prisoners- to make this a crime a crime you do NOT want to be arrested and incarcerated for- due to the harshness of the punishment that will be waiting for these dirtbags....maybe if they knew they were going to be facing hell on earth for this type of crime....- less animals, kids and elders would be getting abused.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> This is just weird. What is with all of these ****ers starving animals to death? Is it really too much to just take them out back and put a bullet in their head? Much kinder in my opinion, if you no longer want to feed or keep the animal. I mean who keeps something to watch it die? Just sick and twisted! Give it away, take it to the pound, shit anything would be kinder than starving to death.


Exactly and I know, right?!! The starving thing IS just bonkers. I can't for the life of me figure out what is going on in their heads that they starve their dogs. Obviously they do it on purpose, so exactly what is the payoff for them, what could they possibly get our of watching a dog starve to death? Like that twisted bitch who worked for the vet in California? The one who almost starved that GSD? I think they found nothing but dirt and rocks in his stomach. http://ocpets.ocregister.com/2010/09/14/nizato-to-face-trial-in-starved-dog-case/66880 Demented mother ****ers.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I do NOT agree with setting an animal free to fend for itself. You may as well picture as cruel an ending as you can think up, because anything is possible with that. Starvation, hit by a car to suffer for days, trapped or tangled up, too many horrible possibilities. Either end the dogs life quickly yourself or take it to the pound, where it has at least a small chance of rescue and if nothing else food in his belly until the needle.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where this guy got the dog from in the first place? Name of breeder or was it a rescue or something like that? I wonder if the breeder knows what happened here?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

in this case the ye olde: "The more I know some people, the more I love dogs" is true. Pure scum. 

The picture of that poor dog struck a chord here.


----------

